# RIYADH | Al Majdoul Tower | 244m | 54 fl | T/O



## Mesh3l

a fifty four storeys ,, on king Fahad road .. 

constuctor / Tarouk and Al Hamad construction 






















Majdoul Tower is a 50 story office tower built on podium in the City of Riyadh. The building site was designed in coordination
with Zeidler Partnership Architects to complement the contemporary sculptural expression of the building. The sit...e design includes
a diverse layer of elements including building canopies, tree bosques, cascading reflecting fountains and extensive lighting which
respond to its cultural and climatic setting, allowing for pedestrian activity not only throughout the day, but also in the evening.
MESA’s dynamic use of materials highlight the refined forms used to create spaces capable of supporting large events as well as
intimate meetings and moments of personal reflection. The spaces create versatile experiences from an elegant plaza to a secluded
private garden; however the design is not only to be experienced and appreciated by pedestrians on the ground level, but also
people viewing the site from the roof garden above.​
Photos of the project


----------



## Naif Saudi

Very great
I liked design of the tower
Many thanks


----------



## TheLittleKSA

Were these photos Yesterday , or ages ago ?


----------



## Naif Saudi

^^Last Update on June 12


----------



## MUHA

Amazing tower! look how it's twisting around! it's not that easy to build a thing that twists with this degree! not even infinity tower has this degree! beautiful!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

One of the most beautiful designs! :drool: :master:


----------



## D7man

wow Amazing tower I love it :banana:


----------



## comet the cat

Oddly looks like a tower called infinity...
Still a nice design


----------



## RobertWalpole

Wow!!! Riyadh will look amazing!


----------



## eurico

beautiful building, I like it


----------



## SNAEK

amazing !!! 

yesterday i passed close to the project and they look working so hard and there are lots of
contraction workers


----------



## TheLittleKSA

I really enjoy when i see the tower images.
And i imagine how would it look in real ?!!


----------



## ThatOneGuy

I can't wait to watch this rise. It may be one of my favourite buildings in the entire world!


----------



## timo9

Really cool! i like it


----------



## Mom44

*wow that's great , can't wait to see it !!
*


----------



## Wigz

whutdup square Infinity Tower


----------



## Mesh3l

*Taken on Aug. 8, 2012*


----------



## TheLittleKSA

It looks that the workers are working so hard


----------



## Naif Saudi

Thanks for this update


----------



## TheLittleKSA

Still working ?


----------



## Naif Saudi




----------



## ٌrayan

http://www.4shared.com/download/vAoWU3gd/_1_online.gif?tsid=20130807-132257-16a981dc


http://www.4shared.com/download/pBuIjzZz/2_online.gif?tsid=20130807-132340-68eee43c


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Reminds me of the Evolution Tower site a year ago. 

Also, I think this has the potential to be better than Evolution Tower, due to its value-engineering of the roof section.


----------



## hqho1671

ٌrayan;105955276 said:


> http://www.4shared.com/download/vAoWU3gd/_1_online.gif?tsid=20130807-132257-16a981dc
> 
> 
> http://www.4shared.com/download/pBuIjzZz/2_online.gif?tsid=20130807-132340-68eee43c







M Z A J said:


>


From said forum


----------



## hqho1671

압둘라-爱- LOVE;106287368 said:


> بعد اذن صاحب الصورة
> 
> انا طلعت عندي الصورة
> 
> وللشباب الي ماطلعت معهم الصورة نزلتها ورفعتها مره ثانية


Last update from Saudi forum


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Wow, that photo looks like it's from the 1920s!


----------



## ٌrayan




----------



## hqho1671

Thanks for the update rayan


----------



## K.S.A




----------



## K.S.A




----------



## hqho1671

ibib said:


> Riyadh today by Ayman Alnajem, on Flickr


From Saudi forum


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Very slow progress.


----------



## zwamborn

2014-01-06 by Saleh93


----------



## K.S.A

on hold ?


----------



## zwamborn

K.S.A said:


> on hold ?


No


----------



## ThatOneGuy

The cladding looks good!


----------



## hqho1671

Todays update by Saleh93


----------



## zwamborn

2014-03-08 by hamadx


----------



## hqho1671

Last update by Saleh93


----------



## ThatOneGuy

Finally it is really rising now.


----------

